# coldwater sucker fish....



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

hiya once again.. Id really love a nice "sucker fish" such as a plecostomus. can these live in coldwater tanks?.. We have a juwel rio 180 tank atm and i know they can grow large so I was wondering if there are any smaller species suitable for coldwater tanks that i could find in my LFS? I was very recently at a shop with a large plec in coldwater but the same fish in tropical conditions so it got me confused and thought id get some advice from here. xx thanks xx


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Plecs will survive in cold water for a period of time but for longtime health they need warmer water I'm afraid.

For a coldwater bttom dweller, have you considered a weather loach? I quite like these fish and if your tank is 180 litres, then you'd have room for him/her.


----------



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

my brother in law had one of these but it somehow got out of the tank (the tank had a lid etc) and died?! Would it be ok in ours? we have the juwel set up with lid etc xx


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would think it would be alright if the lid is secure. Seems like a freak occurance if there was a tight lid on your brother in law's tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely a weather loach.


----------



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok ill look into that.. any others I can look out for?


----------



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

p.s just took a temp reading of the tank and its sitting at around 80.F at the minute


----------

